# Left foot forward



## Lanason

I'm in the Egyptian museum and nearly every statue has the left foot forward in from of the right

What is the significance of this

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## ArabianNights

Good question... I never noticed that myself! Its interesting, though that in Islamic tradition, one should put the right foot forward, but of course these were not Muslims and its interesting that since they called themselves a type of god, they put the left foot forward....

Maybe ask one of the guides there?


----------



## SHendra

A quick google reveals:

The pose -- left foot forward, hands by the sides -- lasted for more than 2,500 years, showing up in statue after statue, until the elegant slouches of Greece and Rome infected Egyptian posture.

Source: http://www.virtual-egypt.com/newhtml/articles/An Open Book Full of Secrets.htm


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> I'm in the Egyptian museum and nearly every statue has the left foot forward in from of the right
> 
> What is the significance of this
> 
> Sent using ExpatForum App


*Royal Portraiture*



Royalty are always portrayed in sculpture with the left foot striding forward to signify their status as divine mortals. It is likely that their portraits were highly idealized and not true likenesses of their subjects. Proportions of nearly all of the statues are identical. Most of these figures originally resided in their temples, where offerings were regularly given, even to the long-deceased.

Eyeconart: Art of Egypt


----------

